# creatine vs whey protein



## gettingripped (Feb 22, 2009)

I am bulking up and i am running out of creatine, i have heard alot of good things about  whey protein, so i was wondering should i get creatine or whey protein? also if whey protein, what kind should i get and how often should i take it? I have read alot about princes post on protein , so i was wonder which one i should get? But i cant afford getting both.
Thanks in advance


----------



## extrememuscle (Feb 22, 2009)

creatine vs whey?!!!!!!!!! what kinda post is this? creatine and whey are totally different..pls do your research..just not eat something bcoz you hv heard of them!


----------



## bigback51 (Feb 22, 2009)

Given the fact that many of us attempt to live withen a certain budget, a fellow member is asking a question, and doesn`t need to be racked over the coals for doing so, what he needs is support and valuable input. SO for whatever its worth...
For long term development choose the Whey.
 Back in the late 60`s, early 70`s, I don`t believe, Arnold, Franco, and the rest of the boys out at Golds Gym in California, were taking Creatine, & they seamed to get along ok. Back then even Protein powder was tough to come by, you had to " send away" for it.
Big Back51


----------



## Ben dur (Feb 22, 2009)

for me protein is king
it is almost a must

creatine is an addition


----------



## Chubby (Feb 22, 2009)

gettingripped said:


> I am bulking up and i am running out of creatine, i have heard alot of good things about  whey protein, so i was wondering should i get creatine or whey protein?


If I have to choose, I would rather choose protein.





> also if whey protein, what kind should i get


If you can afford, buy 100% whey isolate.  If you can't afford, then atleast buy the protein that has whey isolate as a main source of protein.





> how often should i take it?


Eat balanced meal every two to three hours total of five to six small meals a day.   





> I have read alot about princes post on protein , so i was wonder which one i should get? But i cant afford getting both.
> Thanks in advance


Ask prince


----------



## Hench (Feb 22, 2009)

bigback51 said:


> Given the fact that many of us attempt to live withen a certain budget, a fellow member is asking a question, and doesn`t need to be racked over the coals for doing so, what he needs is support and valuable input. SO for whatever its worth...
> For long term development choose the Whey.
> Back in the late 60`s, early 70`s, *I don`t believe, Arnold, Franco, and the rest of the boys out at Golds Gym in California, were taking Creatine, & they seamed to get along ok.* Back then even Protein powder was tough to come by, you had to " send away" for it.
> Big Back51



Maybe not creatine, but they were taking a shit ton of AAS. 

Protein or Creatine? Both are completely optional. You can just as easily eat your protein as drink it. Creatine is very useful, but worthless if you arnt getting in enough protein. For now, get the protein powder, just some cheap 100% whey protein. The fact that you dont really know the difference between the two does not fill me with confidence that you diet is on point. So get the protein as to make sure you are at least getting enough in. Read the below links, post a few days average intake and report back.

FitDay - Free Weight Loss and Diet Journal

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/new-members-begin-here/97077-read-me-first-homework-1-newbies.html


----------



## Ngordyn (Feb 22, 2009)

ok well i am going to go against the grain i buy creatine before protein just because of the simple fact i can make up my protein requirements from real food easily


----------



## Ben dur (Feb 22, 2009)

Ngordyn said:


> ok well i am going to go against the grain i buy creatine before protein just because of the simple fact i can make up my protein requirements from real food easily




cant argue with that statement

to me its a tough choice
and to be honest

both my pre and post workout mixes have BOTH in them

creatine mono is so cheap it would be hard to say "if you can only afford one"
cause there costs are not comparative



and if you buy your protein at walmart
it contains creatine mono
2.5 g per scoop
25 g protein per scoop


----------



## extrememuscle (Feb 22, 2009)

bigback51 said:


> Given the fact that many of us attempt to live withen a certain budget, a fellow member is asking a question, and doesn`t need to be racked over the coals for doing so, what he needs is support and valuable input.
> Big Back51



am sorry! I did not mean to be shrewd but I just felt that it wasn't making sense to choose b/n creatine & protein! Both serve different mechanisms and must compliment each other..so if it were me, I'd stick well with my diet and choose creatine instead of whey..


----------

